# Spinning- I have my wheel and so excited



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

I went Sunday to see the wheel and here it is. It is so funny....I am not the quickest catch on person so here is how we started. One granddaughter started the wheel going and the other granddaughter worked the pedal. I worked on drafting, just drafting. Lol. I just couldn't do it all myself. Once I felt like I could draft somewhat, I started with the pedal while one granddaughter started the wheel. After a while, I worked it all. Baby steps for me. Lol. I know some just sit down and do it but that's just not me. Everything has a learning curve and I just have to get through it. The woman who sold the wheel was delightful and so helpful. She gave me some roving to practice on and the maintenance kit. She blends yarns, dyes, spins and showed me just gorgeous fiber she has done. She taught classes for years. I was happy to have met her and we may meet up at the NJ fiber festival in September.


----------



## deenashoemaker (Nov 9, 2014)

Yours looks to be Ashford Traditional 1983, mines a 1975, you can tellby the spokes. You are going to gave a blast!!! Very excited with you! Have fun.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Thank you so much! I have a lot to learn but will get there. So happy we have this new category on KP. It is so helpful.


----------



## deenashoemaker (Nov 9, 2014)

Absolutely! Kpers just helped me with dyeing. So fun they're here!


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Its a beautiful wheel.... love how you took baby steps with help from your grand daughters. . Enjoy!!!


----------



## Reba1 (Feb 5, 2012)

What a lovely wheel. Baby steps are the way to go! I love that your granddaughters helped you to get started.


----------



## beaulynd (Apr 18, 2015)

It is a beautiful wheel! My children bought me an Ashford Traditional when I started spinning. It remains my favourite wheel. Enjoy!


----------



## Fluteplayer7 (Jul 29, 2011)

Beautiful! Enjoy your new wheel!


----------



## ellisretired (Apr 1, 2014)

It looks just like mine same finish good luck


----------



## alpaca Issy (Oct 11, 2012)

It's the same as mine! You will love it - perseverance and just keep trying - you will be so proud of yourself once you get going and spin a whole bobbin.


----------



## ilmacheryl (Feb 3, 2013)

I have a newer Ashford & love it! I wish it were more portable so it was easier to take it with me, but it spins beautifully. When I first got mine. I sat without any fiber & just treadled for some time - had to get that foot educated. Believe it or not, there is quite a bit of coordination to spinning, my biggest problem ( still happens sometimes) is treadling too fast. My hands want to draft as fast, but that should be done more slowly. So - foot at one speed, hands at another - not always easy. Have fun! Remember, learning new skills is exercise for your brain & keeps it healthy longer.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

How wonderful welcome to land of spinning minds. lol Enjoy your wheel. Practice makes perfect. I was taught the same way start by treadling slow and easy. practice starting and stopping with out touching the wheel with no fiber. Then add some roving the wheel will want to grab all your fiber slow down. You can try it with a yarn to see how it will grab. Your looks just like mine. Have lots of fun. Congratulations.


----------



## Pam in LR (Feb 16, 2012)

The hardest part is behind you! The fun and excitement will last for decades! Congratulations!


----------



## RetiredPacaMama (May 2, 2016)

Congrats!! You'll have so much fun with your new wheel. You kind of inspired me to get on my wheel more often as it seems that when I do get time, I tend to pick up my knitting needles. Good thing I didn't sell off all my alpaca roving. :sm02:


----------



## shepherd (Feb 25, 2012)

Fantastic! And I love the way you baby-stepped your way in. Coordination is the key, and you used the girls so wisely - hope they become spinners too! Be sure to stop and see me in NJ - I am always in the Breeds Display with my American Miniature Cheviots in the first barn as you come in. I will not be selling roving there, as Displays do not have vendor licenses. But my raw fleeces will be sold Sunday and if you want roving I can bring it and save you the shipping. Free samples mailed to KP'ers!


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

You are doing the right thing by taking baby steps! When I tried to learn to spin on a wheel, I was advised to just practice treadling and not even work with fiber. There are so many things going on at the same time that at first it seems like patting your head, rubbing your stomach, and walking at the same time! Keep at it. You'll do fine.

Hazel


----------

